# HSI bull market



## soul (28 January 2007)

the HSI have gone up more then 33% in the last 6 month or so and there is no sign of slowing down 

anyone trade shares from hsi?

i started 6 months ago, returns have already beat my 2 year off ASX


----------



## michael_selway (28 January 2007)

soul said:
			
		

> the HSI have gone up more then 33% in the last 6 month or so and there is no sign of slowing down
> 
> anyone trade shares from hsi?
> 
> i started 6 months ago, returns have already beat my 2 year off ASX




have you sold and?

thx

MS


----------



## purple (14 April 2007)

good that you have made better money on the HSI.

but having your money on select ASX junior mining companies can give better returns than most of the HSI stocks.


----------

